# Mini Scart Freeview Box



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I noted on TV they were advertising this device...

A Freeview box in a scart adpater.

http://www.technologyinthehome.com/...reeview-Digital-TV-Receiver-AND-Recorder.html

No red button services which is a plus but possible minus points are.

1. RGB output - It does not seem to say.
2. Widescreen switching (says it does not work on recording playback from sd but no mention of live tv).
3. Reliability / lock up free.
4. Codes to work with Tivo.
5. Standard freeview channel numbers used?

Anyone had a play with one?

Automan.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

How are you seeing adverts? Have too many gadgets driven you to be a closet advert watcher or has your TiVo died?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

bigwold said:


> How are you seeing adverts? Have too many gadgets driven you to be a closet advert watcher or has your TiVo died?


Returning from a trip to the bathroom 

Thus I let the adverts play...

I was also thinking of Freeview as it is now only a few months away in my area.

Automan.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

8 hour max recording on the SD card had me dissuading somebody from buying this. dug out my old 40gig single tuner non-epg freeview recorder for him - one happy painter and decorator.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I found a demonstration video for anyone that is still interested:


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

Picked up something similar from Maplin with a view to integrating it inside the Tivo case a la Tivo 1.5. Lots of plus points:-

1. Runs off 5v so can be powered from Tivo power supply.
2. Codes can be sorted using method detailed in other forums.
3. Small form factor so can be easily integrated inside case (unlike Sony)

Unfortunately not being able to turn off the power-saving 'feature' scuppered that plan. 

Just had a look at manual for the Neostar and the screen-shots of the menus make it look suspiciously like the Freescart from Maplin. 

Pity we can't contact the manufacturer and get a custom version of the firmware (mainly things taken out).

R.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

There was a freeview in a scart device around a few years ago. Unfortunately it suffered from memory leaks and would lock up after 2 or 3 days which needed a hard reset to clear. So no good for Tivo use.

Edit:
There is this one on Amazon (and some others)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Konig-FTA-DVB-T-Scart-Receiver/dp/B004GTNAZI/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_0


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

how about this one?

http://www.ebuyer.com/225560-xenta-pvr-freeview-recorder-and-usb-media-player-db-18


----------

